# Air filters for interior projects



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I am thinking about purchasing an air filtration/purifier to filter paint fumes and dust. I have been thinking about it for a while now and had planned on purchasing one to go along with a "Green" program. I had planned on using it for MCS and health marketing just as a perk. I have a rather substantial interior bid for a repaint and the HO happened to mention how the fllor guy had to cough up $500 to get the interior cleaned after their guy went nuts with the router. Like I said, it is a sizable bid and thought now may be a good time to purchase one as a sales tool for this project and maybe give them that extra nudge.

Anyone use an air filter for interior jobs?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Delta 50-875


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Did a search for the delta 50-875 to give ya some info on it http://www.tylertool.com/de503amaircl.html


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag

you are one full service dude. could you head over to the 'starting a new paint bisness' thread now?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Delta 50-875


Thanks Scott. Looks like a good unit but I wanted to sell the health benefits and odor elimination as much as the particle filter. When I was looking at them before I had thought seriously about the IQ Air which is supposed to be top of the line. I would like to have top of the line but don't really want to pay the 6 bills. 

http://www.iqair.us/residential/roomairpurifiers/healthprocompact.php


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Tony

That looks like a really nice rig. I dont think the price is bad for a good quality unit. I wonder if it is equipped to operate in a high dust environment like a jobsite, or if it is more for residential application. Looks really nice.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Tony
> 
> That looks like a really nice rig. I dont think the price is bad for a good quality unit. I wonder if it is equipped to operate in a high dust environment like a jobsite, or if it is more for residential application. Looks really nice.


 
IQ Air is really rated high in quality. I am prepared to spend it but may go lower end in the $250-$350. I am surprised that I have not found any painter (web search) that markets something like this. Maybe I am off on my assumption that this could be beneficial from a sale point of view.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> IQ Air is really rated high in quality. I am prepared to spend it but may go lower end in the $250-$350. I am surprised that I have not found any painter (web search) that markets something like this. Maybe I am off on my assumption that this could be beneficial from a sale point of view.


Certainly wouldnt be a bad thing. We talk alot out here about finding differentiation strategies and that may be a good one. Fact is, most paint companies would probably consider that an unnecessary item and a pain in the neck to carry around and maintain. If you actually did it you could count on being in the minority, which is a good thing. Perhaps it could be a key piece in a larger package of marketing an eco-friendly experience. Let me know if you move on it. I'll try it if you will, and we can compare notes.


----------



## LouisZerr (Dec 31, 2007)

Tonyg...

Glad to see someone else intereseted in an IQ Air unit! Been looking at them for a couple months now. Myself I've seriously considered the GC MultiGas unit. I first thought of it for my house because of allergy reasons, but I think taking it into the customers house/job site is a great idea too. An IQ Air unit and a Fein vacuum are two must buys for me this year. If you get one before I do, please post a review!


Austin


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, If I get this bid as quoted, I will have one before I start as I will be using that in my sales presentation on Tuesday. If not, it will be on the back burner but I will definitely be shopping.


----------

